# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ակվարիումային ձկներ

## HardRock

Հայկական կայքերում փնտրեցի ու չգտա անգամ  մի կայք, որտեղ կարելի է հարցեր տալ, խորհուրդներ լսել և ընդհանրապես կարդալ ակվորիումային ձկների ու դրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչի մասին: Կարծում եմ ֆորումում կլինեն մարդիկ ովքեր պահում են տանը ձկներ ու այստեղ կարելի կլինի մի միյանց օգնել խորհուրդով: Ես մի 8-9 ամիսա ձուկ եմ պահում, 170 լիտր ակվարիում ունեմ ու մի 40 հատ տարբեր տեսակի ձկներ ու բնական խոտեր, բայց խոտերս լավ չեն աճում ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք:

----------


## Նետ

> Հայկական կայքերում փնտրեցի ու չգտա անգամ  մի կայք, որտեղ կարելի է հարցեր տալ, խորհուրդներ լսել և ընդհանրապես կարդալ ակվորիումային ձկների ու դրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչի մասին: Կարծում եմ ֆորումում կլինեն մարդիկ ովքեր պահում են տանը ձկներ ու այստեղ կարելի կլինի մի միյանց օգնել խորհուրդով: Ես մի 8-9 ամիսա ձուկ եմ պահում, 170 լիտր ակվարիում ունեմ ու մի 40 հատ տարբեր տեսակի ձկներ ու բնական խոտեր, բայց խոտերս լավ չեն աճում ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք:


Հիմնականում լույսի խնդիր է։Գուցե շատ ուժեղ է.կամ թույլ։
Ավելի կոնկրետ՝բույսդ որոնիր ինտերնետում ու խնամքի պայմաններին ծանոթացիր։

----------


## HardRock

Այ օրինակ ինտեռնետում կարդացել եմ , որ բույսերին շատ օգտակարա կապույտ սպոկտրով լույս, բայց երբ անտառային ձայներից ուզում էի առնել ու ասեցի ինչի համար եմ ուզում ասեցին տենց բան չկա, հիմա չեմ հասկանում իրոք չկա թե մեր մոտ չեն հասկանու: Ինտեռնետում ռուսական սայթեր նայում եմ հազար տեսակ բաներ կան ջրի բաղադրություն ստուգել, բան ման, ստեղ մի 2-3 հոգի ձուկ պահողի ասեցի, գաղափար չուների, բուխտուբառախտի պահում են, բայց եթքանով հանդերձ շատ էկզոտիկ ձկներից էլ ձագեր են ստանում:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ողջույն… 
Ակվարիումդ ինչպե՞ս է լուսավորված: Եթե սպիտակ ֆլորեսենտ լամպեր են (ցերեկային), կարող ես դրանցից մեկը փոխարինել կապույտով՝ վաճառվում են Գնունու վրա: Իսկ բույսերիդ լավ աճելու համար, բացի լույսը, շատ անհրաժեշտ է ածխաթթու գազ: Կարող ես տանը ստանալ,  փակ ապակե բանկայում սեվ հաց խմորելով (կվասիծ) և ռետինե խողովակով անջատվող գազը ակվարիում ուղղելով: Կամ մի փոքր բալոն ածխաթթու գազ ես առնում    :Hi: 

Հ.Գ. կարևոր բան մոռացա. խորհուրդ կտամ բժշկական խողովակ (սիտեմայի շլանգ) եթե կաթիլային կարգավորիչով է՝ ավելի լավ: Եթե ոչ՝ պիտի սեղմակ (զաժիմ) օգտագործես: Քո ակվարիումի չափսին համապատասխանում է *երեք վարկյանում երկու պղպջակ ռեժիմը (մաքսիմում. վարկյանում մեկ պղպջակ)*

----------


## Նետ

Լավ.ուղղակի նայիր. որ ավազդ շատ խոշոր չլինի. ջրազտիչդ համապատասխանի  ակվարիումիդ լիտրաժին. նաև ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոխիր ջրի  մեկ երրորդ  մասը։

----------


## Nimra

Ձկնիկներս վերջերս շատ էին պասիավացել` օրական մեկ անգամ էի կերակրում, իջնում էին ակվարիումի հատակը ու այնտեղ անշարժ մնում, այսօր զգացի, որ լավ չեն զգում իրենց.
ձկնիկներիս մեկի լողակների և պոչի ներսում արյան գծիկներ նկատեցի, մի քանի րոպե առաջ էլ խռիկներից արյուն եկավ ու սատկեց, որոշների պոչիկներն ու լողակները ոնց որ մաշված լինեն, ջրի երկու երրորդ մասը փոխեցի ու աղաջուր ավելացրի. շատ քիչ քանակությամբ, մի քանիսի մոտ ակտիվություն նկատվեց:
Բայց մի մասը շարույնակում է հատակին մնալ, կերին էլ չեն մոտենում:
Հա, ու մի բան էլ եմ ուզում իմանալ, շատ պղպջակները նվաս են , թե ոչ?

----------


## Նետ

> Ձկնիկներս վերջերս շատ էին պասիավացել` օրական մեկ անգամ էի կերակրում, իջնում էին ակվարիումի հատակը ու այնտեղ անշարժ մնում, այսօր զգացի, որ լավ չեն զգում իրենց.
> ձկնիկներիս մեկի լողակների և պոչի ներսում արյան գծիկներ նկատեցի, մի քանի րոպե առաջ էլ խռիկներից արյուն եկավ ու սատկեց, որոշների պոչիկներն ու լողակները ոնց որ մաշված լինեն, ջրի երկու երրորդ մասը փոխեցի ու աղաջուր ավելացրի. շատ քիչ քանակությամբ, մի քանիսի մոտ ակտիվություն նկատվեց:
> Բայց մի մասը շարույնակում է հատակին մնալ, կերին էլ չեն մոտենում:
> Հա, ու մի բան էլ եմ ուզում իմանալ, *շատ պղպջակները նվաս են , թե ոչ?*


Վնաս են:

----------

Nimra (01.10.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Վնաս են:


Իսկ կասեք ինչովա վնասում?
Անջատեցի պղպջակներ առաջացնող սարքը, իսկ եթե թողնեմ միայն փորիկ պղպջակները, դարձյալ վնաս է?
Իսկ գունավար լույսերը և սպիտակ լույսը ?

----------


## Նետ

> Իսկ կասեք ինչովա վնասում?
> Անջատեցի պղպջակներ առաջացնող սարքը, իսկ եթե թողնեմ միայն փորիկ պղպջակները, դարձյալ վնաս է?
> Իսկ գունավար լույսերը և սպիտակ լույսը ?


Լույսերը վնաս չեն: Իսկ պղպջակները եթե ապակու վրա են ապա դա նշանակում ա որ  ջուրը թարմ է:Բայց եթե սարքն է այն առաջացնում՝ վնաս չունի, ընդհակառակը:

----------

Nimra (01.10.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Լույսերը վնաս չեն: Իսկ պղպջակները եթե ապակու վրա են ապա դա նշանակում ա որ  ջուրը թարմ է:Բայց եթե սարքն է այն առաջացնում՝ վնաս չունի, ընդհակառակը:


էդ դեպքում չհասկացա, թե ինչի էիա գրել, թե վնաս են:
ԼԱվ, իսկ արյունն ինչից կլինի, որովհետև մի քանիսի մոտ ևս նկատում եմ արյան գծիկներ , շատ պասիվ են, կերին դժվարությամբ են մոտենում ու լողակներն ու պոչերը, ոնց որ քայքայված լինեն, հա, վրաներն էլ ոնց էր թաղանթ քաշված լինի, բայց ջրի մաքրությունն արված է, թթվածինը լավ է:

----------


## Nimra

Հա,մի ճշտում էլ, ձկան խանութներից մեկն ասել էր, որ սանիտար ձկները սառը ջրի համար չեն ու թույն են առաջացնում , որն էլ սպանում է մյուս ձկներիս, իսկ մյուս խանութում ասել են, թե ոչ մի խնդիր էլ չեն առաջացնում: Երկու հատ ունենք, հնարավոր է  ,որ իրականում նրանցից է ?

----------


## keyboard

> էդ դեպքում չհասկացա, թե ինչի էիա գրել, թե վնաս են:
> ԼԱվ, իսկ արյունն ինչից կլինի, որովհետև մի քանիսի մոտ ևս նկատում եմ արյան գծիկներ , շատ պասիվ են, կերին դժվարությամբ են մոտենում ու լողակներն ու պոչերը, ոնց որ քայքայված լինեն, հա, վրաներն էլ ոնց էր *թաղանթ քաշված* լինի, բայց ջրի մաքրությունն արված է, թթվածինը լավ է:


Թաղանթը մարդուն հասկանալի լեզվով կոչեմ գրիբոկ, Ձեր ձկներին միայն դեզամիջոցը կօգնի, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ, որ երկրում եք և ինչ դեղամիջոցներ կան այդտեղ, բայց դրան բուժում է պետք, եթե չեմ սխալվում Ձեր ակվարիումը 70լ է, ուրեմն 5-6 հյութի բաժակ աղ լուծեք հենց ակվարիումից հանած ջրի մեջ և հետ լցրեք ակվարիումը հետևեք, որ ազը լավ լուծվի, ջրի ջերմաստիճանը 1-3 օրվա ընթացքում հասցրեք 28 աստիճանի և պահեք 3-5 օր, հւոյս ունեմ դեռ հնարավոր կլինի փրկել ձեր ձկներին: Հիվանդությունը դանդաղ է տարածվում և բուժվում է, եթե ժամանակին կանխում են:
Ոչ մի ակվարիումային ձուկ, խոսքը ամազոնյան քաղցրահամ ջրերի ձկների մասին է, իրենից թույն չի արտադրում և թույնով մնացած ձկներին չի սպանում: Կան կռվարար, գիշատիչ ձկներ, որոնք կարող են բերանի հարվածով վնասել, անգամ սատկացնել մյուս ձկներին, բայց թույնով չեն սպանում:
Կան մասնագետներ, որոնք պնդում են, որ ակվարիումային ձկներին կերակրելը կարելի է կազմակերպել 3-7 օրը մեկ անգամ, հիմնավորելով, որ լողալու տարածությունը քիչ է և ձկները "յուղակալում" են դառնում են քիչ ժարժվող և այդ ամենը հիմնավորում են նրանով, որ բնության մեջ, ոչ ամեն օր է հնարավոր որս գտնել և կուշտ սնվել, ասում են, որ այդպիսի ձկները ավելի դիմացկուն են և ճարպիկ:
Սեփական փորձից ասեմ, նրանք միանգամային ճիշտ են  :Wink:

----------

Nimra (01.10.2012)

----------


## Վահե-91

ընկերս ձկներին չէր կերակրում, մի տարուց ավել, ամիսը մի կամ երկու անգամ չոր կեր էր տալիս: Հենց մի օր թարմ ճիճու տվեց՝ սատկեցին  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (01.10.2012)

----------


## keyboard

> ընկերս ձկներին չէր կերակրում, մի տարուց ավել, ամիսը մի կամ երկու անգամ չոր կեր էր տալիս: Հենց մի օր թարմ ճիճու տվեց՝ սատկեցին


Ձկներն էլ ունեն ստամոքս և այդ ստամոքսը նույնպես կարող է ադապտացվել մի բանի ինչը նրան երկար սովորեցնում ես:
Ձկները ուտելու սահման չունեն, նրանք չեն զգում, որ հագեցել են, դրա համար կարող են կերկոխ լինել և սատկել  :Wink:

----------

Varzor (02.10.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Կան մասնագետներ, որոնք պնդում են, որ ակվարիումային ձկներին կերակրելը կարելի է կազմակերպել 3-7 օրը մեկ անգամ, հիմնավորելով, որ լողալու տարածությունը քիչ է և ձկները "յուղակալում" են դառնում են քիչ ժարժվող և այդ ամենը հիմնավորում են նրանով, որ բնության մեջ, ոչ ամեն օր է հնարավոր որս գտնել և կուշտ սնվել, ասում են, որ այդպիսի ձկները ավելի դիմացկուն են և ճարպիկ:
> Սեփական փորձից ասեմ, նրանք միանգամային ճիշտ են


Նախ, դարձյալ մերսիներ, հիմա կփորձեմ աղն ավելացնել:
Բայց ձկնիկներս սկսեցին պասիվանալ, երբ սկսեցի օրական մեկ անգամ կերակրել ու շատ քիչ քանակությամբ: ու դրանից հետո նկատեցի միայն արյան գծիկները :
Ձկներս սառը ջրի են, 28º ը տաք չի իրենց համար?
Ես էլ ապրում եմ Բելգիայում: :Smile:  ձկներիս հետ կապ չունի գիտեմ

----------


## keyboard

> Նախ, դարձյալ մերսիներ, հիմա կփորձեմ աղն ավելացնել:
> Բայց ձկնիկներս սկսեցին պասիվանալ, երբ սկսեցի օրական մեկ անգամ կերակրել ու շատ քիչ քանակությամբ: ու դրանից հետո նկատեցի միայն արյան գծիկները :
> Ձկներս սառը ջրի են, 28º ը տաք չի իրենց համար?
> Ես էլ ապրում եմ Բելգիայում: ձկներիս հետ կապ չունի գիտեմ


28-ի պետք է հասցնեք 3 օրում, այսինքն այսօր եթե 21 է, վաղը դարձնեք 23,հետո 25,հետո 28 և պահեք մի քանի օր մինչև, որ սկսեն լավանա, պասիվությունը քիչ կերակրելու հետ չէ կապված, նկարեք ձկներին և տարեք խանութ, թող աշխատողը նայի և համապատասխան դեղամիջոց տա ձեզ,այլապես կասկածում եմ, որ կփրկվեն:
Պասիվացումը վկայում է հիվանդության սրության վերաբերյալ:
Կարծում եմ, ջերմաչափ և կարգավորվող տաքացուցիչ ունեք չէ՞

----------

Nimra (01.10.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> 28-ի պետք է հասցնեք 3 օրում, այսինքն այսօր եթե 21 է, վաղը դարձնեք 23,հետո 25,հետո 28 և պահեք մի քանի օր մինչև, որ սկսեն լավանա, պասիվությունը քիչ կերակրելու հետ չէ կապված, նկարեք ձկներին և տարեք խանութ, թող աշխատողը նայի և համապատասխան դեղամիջոց տա ձեզ,այլապես կասկածում եմ, որ կփրկվեն:
> Պասիվացումը վկայում է հիվանդության սրության վերաբերյալ:
> Կարծում եմ, ջերմաչափ և կարգավորվող տաքացուցիչ ունեք չէ՞


Չէ տաքացուցիչ ու ջերմաչափ չունենք, որովհետև ասեցին սառը ջրի ձկների համար անհրաժեշտ չի, բայց լավ, վաղն անպայման կմտնեմ ձկան խանութ

----------


## keyboard

> Չէ տաքացուցիչ ու ջերմաչափ չունենք, որովհետև ասեցին սառը ջրի ձկների համար անհրաժեշտ չի, բայց լավ, վաղն անպայման կմտնեմ ձկան խանութ


Չգիտեմ, որքանովա դա ճիշտ, անձամբ ինձ համար սխալ է ակվարիումում գոնե ջերմաչափ չունենալը:
Հաշվի առեք մի հանգամանք, որ բնության մեջ ջրի ծավալը մեծ է և ձուկն ինքը կարող է ընտրել օրվա ժամից կախված ջրի տաքւթյան իր մակարդակը, բայց ակվարիումում դա անել չի կարող իսկ ցերեկվա ու գիշերվա մեջ տատանումների ինտերվալը կարող է ազդել ձկների առողջության ու ապրելակերպի վրա, դրա համար ջերմաչափի առկայությաւնը ըստ իս պարտադիր է, այ տաքացուցիչը պետք կլինի ձմռանը երևի, որ գոնե կայուն ջերմաստիճան ապահովելու խնդիրը լուծվի:
Ընտրությունը ձերն է:

----------

Nimra (02.10.2012), Varzor (02.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> էդ դեպքում չհասկացա, թե ինչի էիա գրել, թե վնաս են:


Nimra Ջան,սկզբից որ ջուր ես լցնում ակվարիումի մեջ մի երեք օր պղպջակ ա կապած լինում պատերին, սկզբում կարծեցի թէ էդ պղպջակներն են քեզ մոտ, դրա համար ասացի որ վնաս են: Չնայած այնուամենայնիվ զարմանում եմ որ ֆիլտրդ պղպջակները նստեցնում ա պատերին:

----------

Nimra (02.10.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Nimra Ջան,սկզբից որ ջուր ես լցնում ակվարիումի մեջ մի երեք օր պղպջակ ա կապած լինում պատերին, սկզբում կարծեցի թէ էդ պղպջակներն են քեզ մոտ, դրա համար ասացի որ վնաս են: Չնայած այնուամենայնիվ զարմանում եմ որ ֆիլտրդ պղպջակները նստեցնում ա պատերին:


Չէ, պատերին պղպջակներ չկան, ես հարցնում էի սարքի մասին, ուզում էի իմանալ, հո վնաս չի որ շատ են առաջացնում:
բայց արդեն պատասխանել եք, մերսի:

----------


## Nimra

> Չգիտեմ, որքանովա դա ճիշտ, անձամբ ինձ համար սխալ է ակվարիումում գոնե ջերմաչափ չունենալը:
> Հաշվի առեք մի հանգամանք, որ բնության մեջ ջրի ծավալը մեծ է և ձուկն ինքը կարող է ընտրել օրվա ժամից կախված ջրի տաքւթյան իր մակարդակը, բայց ակվարիումում դա անել չի կարող իսկ ցերեկվա ու գիշերվա մեջ տատանումների ինտերվալը կարող է ազդել ձկների առողջության ու ապրելակերպի վրա, դրա համար ջերմաչափի առկայությաւնը ըստ իս պարտադիր է, այ տաքացուցիչը պետք կլինի ձմռանը երևի, որ գոնե կայուն ջերմաստիճան ապահովելու խնդիրը լուծվի:
> Ընտրությունը ձերն է:


հաշվի կառնեմ :Smile:

----------


## ...

ակվարիումս 20 լիտր է ինչքան ձուկ կարող եմ քցել

----------


## Vaio

> ակվարիումս 20 լիտր է ինչքան ձուկ կարող եմ քցել


Բարև, 3 կետիկ ( ... ) :

Էտ քո ասած ակվարիումը շատ փոքր է: Ըտեղ կարող է տեղավորվել 10-15 հատ մանր ձկներ (1-1,5 սմ) կամ մինչև 5 հատ միջին ձկներ (2-3 սմ) կամ 1-2 հատ համեմատաբար խոշոր ձկներ:

----------

